# "Top Gun" and "Training Group" launchers



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Are either of these being made anymore? 

Patrick Lindell made the Top Gun, Largent and Huston (Wahkiakum) made the Training Group. Neither seems to have a web page any more.

Does anyone know whether these products are still being sold?

TIA, Rig


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

*Top Gun*

The Top Gun is not being made anymore, not sure about the Training Group.

Chris


----------

